# What do you think about Arctic Monkeys?



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Good or nah for you?


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

1st album is ace. All subsequent albums do nothing for me.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm a fan of all their albums, but my favorite is their fourth album, "Suck It and See" Alex Turner is a master lyricist and his British identity is never lost in any AM album.:angel:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I think we have been misled here. There are no such things as arctic monkeys. Monkeys live in temperate or tropical climates. The arctic cold would kill them!


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Barbebleu said:


> I think we have been misled here. There are no such things as arctic monkeys. Monkeys live in temperate or tropical climates. The arctic cold would kill them!


I agree but there are also no blue beards unless you paint them


----------

